

Return-Oriented Programming: Exploits Without Code Injection - shalinmangar
http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~hovav/talks/blackhat08.html

======
fhars
The interesting thing about return oriented programming is that it can even
work on devices with harvard architecture, where code and user data are stored
in completely separate memory areas (which was seen a a guarantee against code
injection until quite recently) <http://arxiv.org/abs/0901.3482>

------
chasingsparks
A similar paper on this by USCD was also submitted recently if you are
interested.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1155954>

------
Estragon
What is insns?

~~~
sparky
Instructions.

~~~
Estragon
Thanks.

